# Macon, GA area....



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I got this information from my cousin, and she got it from a friend of hers, so there's nothing known about this dog, other than what is right here. If there is anyone in the Macon GA area who can call her, that would be appreciated. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Max is a beautiful male Golden Retriever that is approximately 3 years old
and has been chained up his entire life. His owner cannot afford to keep
him and he is a very sweet dog that needs a forever home. We doubt he is fixed or has had any shots.
This Blonde Lab male pup was dropped off in the country and he and Max are very good friends. He is approximately 6 months old and still a little
afraid of humans, but is coming around. We believe he has never been
vetted.
The owner has called animal control to come and pick them both up, but we have stalled her from doing this until we can find them a home. Neighbors are ensuring they are fed and watered daily and warm, but we have too many ourselves. Please call Annette at 478-636-9488 if you would like to adopt.

Thanks so much,
Annette Hankins



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I will attempt to get a picture on here later
Thanx
goldensonly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could you call them and give them contact info for rescue?

*Adopt A Golden Atlanta*
PO Box 420256
Atlanta, GA 30342-9998
Phone: 404-DOGLESS (404-364-5377) 
Fax: 404-256-8728
Contact: Lauren Genkinger
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


*Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta*
P.O. Box 3907
Peachtree City, GA 30269
Phone: 770-915-4922 (Rescue Voice Mail)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.grra.com


*Atlanta DogSquad
*P.O. Box 767188
Roswell, GA 30076 
Phone: (404) 642-5295


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanx Melissa!

I've forwarded the info and it's being given to the person who has the dogs! 

Thanx!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I work in Macon, live right up the road from there. I have contacted the above # and left a voice mail that I have done transport for AGA if she contacts them and they are willing to take one/both and have offered to help any other way except I am not able to adopt as I am full. If someone else on here could help w/ fostering or getting to a rescue, I would be able to help w/ transport.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I could possibly foster the Golden. Keep me posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Was there any other info back on these two?


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Jenna - I'm going home to TX for the holidays and could easily stop in GA and pick up the Golden and bring him to you on my way back. However, it would have to wait until the 27th, as I won't be driving through until then. Let me know if I can help!


----------

